# 06/20/07



## mzreyes (Jun 21, 2007)

face..
concealor
powder
dark msf
style blush
shimpange msf

eyes..
baselight paint
softwash gray pig. (i HATE this color. does anyone want it? seriously.)
tilt e/s
knight divine e/s
carbon e/s
nightfish f/l
lashes
provence pig.
vanilla pig.

lips.. look a bit chalky. I wiped them off after I took these pics. lol..
out to shock l/s
rayothon l/g


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 21, 2007)

Uhhh I'll take it, though I think this looks great & it looks great on you


----------



## triccc (Jun 21, 2007)

I always love your fotds! and i love the lips! i don't think they look chalky!


----------



## macface (Jun 21, 2007)

very prettyy.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 21, 2007)

ooohh, i love everything about this look... especially the lips!!


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 21, 2007)

*pretty pretty! i'LL give softwash gray a comfy home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## aeryss (Jun 21, 2007)

great look - and very nice brows!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely as always!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 21, 2007)

beautiful !!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 21, 2007)

very pretty! i need to get out to shock l/s!


----------



## applefrite (Jun 21, 2007)

You are very pretty !!! I love your makeup !!!


----------



## User67 (Jun 21, 2007)

You look beutiful as ever & I always love the way Style blush looks on you, it's so your color.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 21, 2007)

You look hot as always


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2007)

You are soooo freaking pretty.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 21, 2007)

flawless


----------



## entipy (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks great, and I don't see any chalkiness with the lips, either.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 21, 2007)

As always, very pretty Rach.


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 21, 2007)

I ALWAYS love your makeup. Application is amazing


----------



## snowkei (Jun 21, 2007)

dear, I miss ur post so much!!!!!love this look


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 21, 2007)

yay! an fotd from mzreyes! thanks for posting.. gorgeous!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 21, 2007)

You are beautiful honey! I love it! Your lips look great!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 21, 2007)

omg i love this! i deffo have to buy Out to shock l/s its stunning! stay beautiful x


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 21, 2007)

Super Hot!!!


----------



## breathless (Jun 21, 2007)

loooooove the lips! only because i looove out to shock ls!


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 21, 2007)

As usual, this look is oh...so...flyyyy!


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Jun 21, 2007)

gorgeous!! can you do a tut for this look? id love to copy it for a night out! =D


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 21, 2007)

gorgeous 
as usual very pretty


----------



## lara (Jun 21, 2007)

I actually really like the pale pink lips on you. You can get around the chalkiness by blending off the edges of the l/l or l/s so you get more of a natrual fade and no demarcation line; it keeps the lipstick really pale without having such an obvious fake look to it.


----------



## mzjae (Jun 21, 2007)

Gorgeous as always. The lips look good!


----------



## Edie (Jun 21, 2007)

You seem to be able to wear any colour under the sun! Im so jealous! Not sure why you don't like Softwash Grey (colour, texture etc) but what you have here looks beautiful!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 21, 2007)

Girl, you're silly. That's a good look.


----------



## Simi (Jun 22, 2007)

Very pretty as always.......


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks everyone for the lovely comments! I just got home from work and my internet just now started working. I was having specktra-withdrawals. hahaha!!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_flawless_

 
whoaaa!! I haven't seen you posting in a while! (posting in general, not just my fotds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I actually really like the pale pink lips on you. You can get around the chalkiness by blending off the edges of the l/l or l/s so you get more of a natrual fade and no demarcation line; it keeps the lipstick really pale without having such an obvious fake look to it._

 
thank you! I wasn't wearing any l/l, I usually do though. Now that I think of it, I have pink treat c/l, and I should've used it! I'll try the blending next time. I not so good with lips. lol.


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_You seem to be able to wear any colour under the sun! Im so jealous! Not sure why you don't like Softwash Grey (colour, texture etc) but what you have here looks beautiful!_

 
hehe thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The thing I don't like about SWG, is the texture. UGH!!! It's so chunky and I think that's the reason why the color doesn't show up on me as I would like it to.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 22, 2007)

I always am like waiting for your next FOTD.  And as usual, you don't let down the masses.  You look gorgeous and those lips rock against your tan skin!  I wish I could pull that colour off.

And, hello to my new fellow Monroe sister!  It looks good and it seems to be healing nicely.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 22, 2007)

where have you been??? beautiful as per usual!


----------



## Bybs (Jun 22, 2007)

Flawless as usual.


----------



## rosquared (Jun 22, 2007)

aww i wish out to shock looked like that on me.  i looked dead and washed out with it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i think i may be a little darker than you tho.  

i love the look overall, and i think softwash grey looks awesome on you. 

is it the texture that u don't like?  i've been using it w/ mothbrown and some light blue s/s (don't remember the name) and print lately and it looks pretty good like that.


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I always am like waiting for your next FOTD.  And as usual, you don't let down the masses.  You look gorgeous and those lips rock against your tan skin!  I wish I could pull that colour off.

And, hello to my new fellow Monroe sister!  It looks good and it seems to be healing nicely._

 
aww thanks love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yea the piercing is healing ok, I really want to change it already. The long bar is irritating to look at. lol.. I don't know how to change it though. I tried reaching my fingers into my mouth to hold it while I unscrew the stud, but I failed. lol.. I'll just go back to my piercer and have him change it


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_where have you been??? beautiful as per usual!_

 
My little sister has been staying with me because my parents were in Vegas, so I haven't had time to do anything but clean up her mess, cook her food, and help her with summer school homework. lol..


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosquared* 

 
_aww i wish out to shock looked like that on me.  i looked dead and washed out with it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i think i may be a little darker than you tho.  

i love the look overall, and i think softwash grey looks awesome on you. 

is it the texture that u don't like?  i've been using it w/ mothbrown and some light blue s/s (don't remember the name) and print lately and it looks pretty good like that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yep it's the texture. That combo sounds pretty! Are you talking about silverbleu s/s? I used it with SWG and it was gorgeous. But it was my friend's s/s. I should get it though.


----------



## JCBean (Jun 22, 2007)

I love how perfect your shadow looks-I'm so envious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe...

A really beautiful and polished look! :great:


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 22, 2007)

love the smokey eye! & the lip color. my skin color is similar to yours and now i want that l/s


----------



## june19th (Jun 22, 2007)

Ooh very sultry! Love it! *Saves to inspiration folder* lol


----------



## rosquared (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_yep it's the texture. That combo sounds pretty! Are you talking about silverbleu s/s? I used it with SWG and it was gorgeous. But it was my friend's s/s. I should get it though._

 
yeah i think it is silverblue.. i got it from a mini s/s set from my cco.


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 25, 2007)

your eyes look amazing!! but i absolutely love your lips!!


----------



## marichan0803 (Jun 25, 2007)

very perty~!


----------



## AxBella (Jun 25, 2007)

gorgeous as always missy! love the lipcolor on u!! unfortunately i  look awful with it! i swear u could wear anycolor an make it look soo nice! **always look forward to ur postings!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 25, 2007)

ooh lovely!  please post some more


----------



## majacat (Jul 1, 2007)

softwash gray pig. (i HATE this color. does anyone want it? seriously.)

Me me me me :-D


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 2, 2007)

you're completely beautiful <3 and this looks amazing


----------

